# MTB: Nassahegan, Burlington, CT - 7/1



## Greg (Jun 27, 2008)

Can't do Thursday next week, but I'm down for Tuesday. Time to learn the Sessions area. Maybe we can go for this 7 miler:

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=382

Anyone else?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Can't do Thursday next week, but I'm down for Tuesday. Time to learn the Sessions area. Maybe we can go for this 7 miler:
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=382
> 
> Anyone else?



I'll be there!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm in. Do you think we'll be able to get 7 mile in having never done the trail before? Maybe if there isn't a lot of trail veering off it. Maybe Nate can give us a heads up if he knows the trail.

BTW the way Brian and I went kept us north of the pond and kinda zig zagged us over to route 69, then over to the parking area.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2008)

What time are we meeting?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2008)

The usual 6:15 works for, me. Can probably even be there for 6.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2008)

If we plan on trying the 7 miler I suggest that we start as early as possible.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2008)

Also looks like we can ditch the last 1-2 miles on the other side of 69 if it is getting to late and do some road riding.


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2008)

Let's try this one that Brian proposed for Sunday:

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=209







5.34 miler. I missed one of the turns and ended up back at the cemetery after that first mile so I know which turn *not *to take if we go clockwise. Beyond that we'll just have to hope for the best. I'll be sure to put fresh batteries in the GPS. The above report is a counter-clockwise route which might be interesting. I'll try to get there closer to 6 pm, but let's say 6:15 to start rolling..


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2008)

NEWB, you never go clockwise.:roll:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Let's try this one that Brian proposed for Sunday:
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=209
> 
> ...



That's probably a more betterer route, gives a bit more time to find our way without worrying about it getting dark.


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's probably a more betterer route, gives a bit more time to find our way without worrying about it getting dark.



I know the first mile and last mile. It's the stuff in between that's going to screw me up.... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> I know the first mile and last mile. It's the stuff in between that's going to screw me up.... :lol:



Yeah, Jeff and I did that first part going anti-clockwise when we first rode there.  We'll figure it out.  I have a better idea of where to go now.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2008)

We'll just do what we did that night, whoever is leading just picks the way at the intersection and we just keep going. We just won't let Greg lead since it sounds like he knows which way not to go.


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2008)

I printed out a few maps. Once we cross E. Chippens Hill Road, there's a short climb to a 4 way intersection. If we stay far right there, we should be good to follow the loop around until it crosses 69 and then meets up with those areas of doubletrack up near the end of Cornwall Road. Then we head up towards the cemetery. There are a few variations in the Sessions Woods, but they all sort of come out at the same spot to cross 69.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2008)

The route that you printed out runs partially on the gravel path around Session's.  It looks like it exits the gravel on the Blue trail, which intersects just before the gate when heading east on the path.  That's the only other trail in that area that I know about.


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The route that you printed out runs partially on the gravel path around Session's.  It looks like it exits the gravel on the Blue trail, which intersects just before the gate when heading east on the path.  That's the only other trail in that area that I know about.



Looking at the full map of trails, it looks like there is some singletrack all around that high point of ~850 ft. We could tool around in there and as long as we eventually head east/southeast, we should come out to the point where they all merge and cross 69.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Looking at the full map of trails, it looks like there is some singletrack all around that high point of ~850 ft. We could tool around in there and as long as we eventually head east/southeast, we should come out to the point where they all merge and cross 69.



Sounds like a plan.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2008)

So, it's just the 3 of us tonight?  Should be a good ride.  I'm getting a little sick of the chance of rain every time we have a ride though.  Looks like a cell of heavy rain just moved through there. :roll:


----------



## severine (Jul 1, 2008)

I noticed that there's a chance of thunderstorms around 8PM, too.  Hopefully it holds off until your ride is over.

Have fun tonight!


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So, it's just the 3 of us tonight?  Should be a good ride.  I'm getting a little sick of the chance of rain every time we have a ride though.  Looks like a cell of heavy rain just moved through there. :roll:



No shit. The first evening that we get when it's really dry - both the air and the ground, it's really going to be a pleasure. Gotta look at all these wet root/rock rides as skill building ones, I guess.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks like some effin rain is about to roll through Burlington.  Hopefully that's it for the night.  I'm still planning on riding at this point.  See you guys at 6:fifteenish.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2008)

Here in Southington the sun was out when I got home 10 minutes ago and appears to have rained here earlier, now it is getting dark and windy.

I'm still going to head up there and hope they roll by before the ride


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll be there around 6:20.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 1, 2008)

how was it???  sick t-storms rolled thru southington around 7


steve


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2008)

powhunter said:


> how was it???  sick t-storms rolled thru southington around 7
> 
> 
> steve



We didn't get any rain until we finished up the ride around 8:45 and it was very light. Could hear thunder rumbling for the whole ride though.


----------



## Greg (Jul 1, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> We didn't get any rain until we finished up the ride around 8:45 and it was very light. Could hear thunder rumbling for the whole ride though.



[thread="30757"]Radical![/thread] 8)


----------

